# log through the cab of the yarder



## talltreeclimber

how can they leave the end of the episode like that idk if it went through him or what ????!!!!


----------



## kingston

*X2!!!!!*

WTF. Does anyone know if he Melvin Lardy was hurt or killed?


----------



## slowp

Well, I suspect not if he was on PJ and friends, and will be on it every Monday. Or else he is the star of one of the Paranormal shows. 

Remember, this year's show is in the Summer. Right now it is winter here except it felt like Spring today here.


----------



## cuznguido

They're just building the drama so that you will tune in again next week where they will present you with another cliffhanger. If Melvin got really hurt they wouldn't show it. The star this season is gonna be that Cajun.


----------



## Storm56

Looks as if Browning is loaded for bear this year. Pop is taking the bull by the horns and relegating Jessie to the office. Pihl for sure upped the ante. The Cajun is quite the character so far!


----------



## Fronty Owner

I was waiting on this thread...
I suspect it was a close call, but he is uninjured.


----------



## 056 kid

What model madill is that? It is identical to the one that we used in WV. Got the 6-71 in it..


----------



## HuskyMike

Maybe he was hurt, the previews of next week showed a hospital room!


----------



## KodiakKen

*what about the no toothed mo-fo*

what the heck did he shoot up before the show..he must really love being in a greenhorn position. ask me..I would rather be on the landing unchoking logs than in the bush


----------



## KodiakKen

*what about the no toothed mo-fo*

what the heck did he shoot up before the show..he must really love being in a greenhorn position. ask me..I would rather be on the landing unchoking logs than in the bush..and for Melvin..as big as he is..if a fly went through the window anywhere it would hit him..he is a big fella... I am sure he is hurt..looks to me that it went all the way through the cab


----------



## tomtrees58

well i guess Dwayne is gone


----------



## slowp

056 kid said:


> What model madill is that? It is identical to the one that we used in WV. Got the 6-71 in it..



It is a well liked Madill 071. I like the stairs they have on it. I've never seen one used with stairs. The 071 was considered a small yarder. Now it seems big.


----------



## stihlms460

KodiakKen said:


> what the heck did he shoot up before the show..he must really love being in a greenhorn position. ask me..I would rather be on the landing unchoking logs than in the bush



i think they are gonna try to make him the new dwayne


----------



## 056 kid

slowp said:


> It is a well liked Madill 071. I like the stairs they have on it. I've never seen one used with stairs. The 071 was considered a small yarder. Now it seems big.



Beeing the only yarder I have ever been around, it seemed to have the power. When we could convince the guy running it to get the sky line off the ground it would take 3 good sized red oaks right on up the hill.
the old fellow that had run the machine for a few decades was on his last leg with cancer when we started that job, he passed before we finished so a guy new to the whole thing took the controls. All I can say is :chainsawguy:. My boss ended up running it & did a better job at it.


----------



## 2dogs

056 kid said:


> Beeing the only yarder I have ever been around, it seemed to have the power. When we could convince the guy running it to get the sky line off the ground it would take 3 good sized red oaks right on up the hill.
> the old fellow that had run the machine for a few decades was on his last leg with cancer when we started that job, he passed before we finished so a guy new to the whole thing took the controls. All I can say is :chainsawguy:. My boss ended up running it & did a better job at it.



Having run a (small) yarder I can only say be careful around a new operator. Yelling "Sorry I hit the wrong lever" dosen't mean much to the guys in the rigging.


----------



## 056 kid

Me & a little mexican guy cut everything, did the rigging, and choked the wood. lots of work, you have a feeling of accomplishment when its all done though.

that mexican would be wear a wrangler shirt with a sweater over top in dead summer, & he wouldent sweat at all unless he was hung over, then he wasent wortha chit, he was a hard worker though...

I stayed farrr away from the skyline & the eagle when ever things where getting ready to go. At most of the lower parts of one section, we where out of sight from the yarders vantage point, we kept it saffe though!!


----------



## nhlogga

seems to me it woulda made more sense to take a little extra time to slack the line and cut the stump down. no tree through the yarder no one gets hurt. just my .02. any one else agree? in this line of work i put safety above all else.


----------



## Echo6 Sierra

tomtrees58 said:


> well i guess Dwayne is gone



I think Dwayne and his loud-mouth kid are both history...

That would be something, to get fired twice in one season and come back for the third....


----------



## Gologit

nhlogga said:


> seems to me it woulda made more sense to take a little extra time to slack the line and cut the stump down. no tree through the yarder no one gets hurt. just my .02. any one else agree? in this line of work i put safety above all else.



Yup. No drama in that though, and drama counts more than accuracy on that show.


----------



## 2dogs

nhlogga said:


> seems to me it woulda made more sense to take a little extra time to slack the line and cut the stump down. no tree through the yarder no one gets hurt. just my .02. any one else agree? in this line of work i put safety above all else.



I'm guessing that the skyline was slacked off. You could not lift it if it wasn't. Just the length (weight) of the wire rope would be enough to put that kind of pressure on the line we saw on TV. Sending a saw down when all that was needed was to lift the line won't make the boss happy.

The show does not claim to show the events in order of what occured. It's like American Loggers, the crew is working in sun, rain, and snow all in the same show. It's unlike A L in that Axmen is more about personal issues and cussing.


----------



## Nosmo

*Melvin Is OK*

I think Melvin should have slacked off and let them cut the stump off. But you can't tell what the cutters might do or not do. Remember the day Dustin got fired nobody was going to cut the rootball off that log. 

Dustin finally cut it off but it was too late to suit Pihl. He was out to fire a couple guys and that just made it easier. Pihl is probably going to blow a head gasket over this one especially when he finds out Melvin is OK.

If Pihl doesn't raise cain I'll be surprised.

Nosmo


----------



## MRNDAD

cuznguido said:


> They're just building the drama so that you will tune in again next week where they will present you with another cliffhanger. If Melvin got really hurt they wouldn't show it. The star this season is gonna be that Cajun.



I agree!!..The Ragin' Cajun known as Shelby Stanga is gonna be fun to watch!! Can't wait for his fan club to start so I can join. Folks may think ol' Shelby is some kinda dumb swamp bat but I beg to differ. That ol' boy is smart as a fox!! He should have his own logging show.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Fronty Owner

MRNDAD said:


> I agree!!..The Ragin' Cajun known as Shelby Stanga is gonna be fun to watch!! Can't wait for his fan club to start so I can join. Folks may think ol' Shelby is some kinda dumb swamp bat but I beg to differ. That ol' boy is smart as a fox!! He should have his own logging show.:greenchainsaw:



ya know. I have met a few cajuns over the years and I have learned one thing from them.
You might as well tell them to do it their way because they are gonna do it that way anyway.


----------



## Steve NW WI

056 kid said:


> What model madill is that? It is identical to the one that we used in WV. Got the 6-71 in it..



I was just watching the re-air a bit ago.

Either History is making up stats (probable), or that ain't a 6-71 in there. When he was trying to bust the log loose, they mentioned it was 460HP. That's 8-92 territory.

No mistaking the sound of the screaming Jimmy in there though!


----------



## 056 kid

sounded like a 6-71. I caught the 460 hp part to, maybe they will rattle off some "20 hp" chainsaw specs later in the season haha..


----------



## 385XP

I liked the 120cc 66 browning was using to.


----------



## joesawer

I don't know how Melvin jill poked his cab but it was not from the scene they showed. 
All they had to do to get past the stump they showed was slack the line and put a kicker on it. 
If the stump causing problems was that close to the landing it would have been cut off long before.
It is irritating the way they try to make something totally false look like a documentary.


----------



## Nosmo

*Dramatics*

I'd bet any amount Melvin is OK. That show was filmed last year at the beginning of the new season and we'd have heard about it if he was injured or worse. They are just playing on dramatics and like mentioned before rigging scenes.

Nosmo


----------



## slowp

They probably inserted the log into the cab with the shovel. Or maybe a crew guy was learning to run the yarder or shovel.


----------



## Beefie

*I bet melvin is in the hospital*

After seeing the preview of next weeks episode. He probably got that baby face scratched up a little and a few stitches.

It looks like S&S aqua logging teamed up with the Cajun, this should be fun to watch. The old man cussing at gators:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

Beefie


----------



## garyischofield

*s&s logging*

the best way that Cajun could utilize the"S&S" boys would be as diversionary bait for the Alligators other than that ?Oh right ,outboard engine maintenance and waterway navigation.


----------



## turnkey4099

slowp said:


> They probably inserted the log into the cab with the shovel. Or maybe a crew guy was learning to run the yarder or shovel.



I can't believe you guys are buying that crap. Those incidents are staged...can you say "fake"?

Harry K


----------



## Mike Van

Melvin, he must have had a mood swing or something? Last time on, he was easy going, not too excitable. Now it's "hurry up!" "get going" "lets move it" I bet Leland [who go booted out of that cozy cab] really wants to listen to that all day. The writers must have said "Melvin, you gotta act like a real jackass this season"


----------



## slowp

turnkey4099 said:


> I can't believe you guys are buying that crap. Those incidents are staged...can you say "fake"?
> 
> Harry K



Or edited. I have seen the damage done after a hooktender was practicing running the shovel. He damaged the yarder and also, at a different time, broke the window of the shovel. Then logs sometimes run into the yarder when doing extreme downhill yarding. I have heard of them coming through the cab during that. 

Since this is fairly mellow ground, I think they rammed that log through with the shovel during a hmmmmmm how can we make this a cliffhanger? moment. 

Let's hope they don't get too gory in their stunts. I bet the Axmen company paid for the repairs.


----------



## GASoline71

Echo6 Sierra said:


> I think Dwayne and his loud-mouth kid are both history...
> 
> That would be something, to get fired twice in one season and come back for the third....



Say what ya want about ol' Dewayne... that cat is a good timber faller.

Gary


----------



## 2dogs

GASoline71 said:


> Say what ya want about ol' Dewayne... that cat is a good timber faller.
> 
> Gary



Yep! I've never met the guy but the way he talks when there is falling to be done is way different from any other time. Though... him dressing up as a woman was a little spooky.


----------



## 056 kid

Out of the whole lot, he'd be the one I would want to work with.


----------



## JT78

Yeah he was the only one who seemed real the first two seasons I was dissapointed that they didnt have Dwayne on there this season it looks like he has mad skills when it comes to dropping timber.


----------



## Fronty Owner

a few more minutes and we will find out what the cliff hanger is...
maybe.


well, that was a let down... not even a kiss on the cheek...


----------



## turnkey4099

slowp said:


> Or edited. I have seen the damage done after a hooktender was practicing running the shovel. He damaged the yarder and also, at a different time, broke the window of the shovel. Then logs sometimes run into the yarder when doing extreme downhill yarding. I have heard of them coming through the cab during that.
> 
> Since this is fairly mellow ground, I think they rammed that log through with the shovel during a hmmmmmm how can we make this a cliffhanger? moment.
> 
> Let's hope they don't get too gory in their stunts. I bet the Axmen company paid for the repairs.



Yes, accidents do happen. But how often do they happen when a film crew is on scene with a camera running, just happens to be pointed at the right place, etc.? Compute the odds. Just about zilch. 

I haven't seen one incident since the first episode of season one that wasn't staged.

Tonights episode seemed to be all about people yelling "look out!".

I don't get the "hire greenhorns" bit if they are really concerned about making money. There are experienced loggers begging for jobs all over the PNW.

Harry K


----------



## 056 kid

All the inuendo & played up danger is getting rediculouse.

But I guess if its what the people like, its what theyr' gonna make..


----------



## slowp

turnkey4099 said:


> Yes, accidents do happen. But how often do they happen when a film crew is on scene with a camera running, just happens to be pointed at the right place, etc.? Compute the odds. Just about zilch.
> 
> I haven't seen one incident since the first episode of season one that wasn't staged.
> 
> Tonights episode seemed to be all about people yelling "look out!".
> 
> I don't get the "hire greenhorns" bit if they are really concerned about making money. There are experienced loggers begging for jobs all over the PNW.
> 
> Harry K



I know. Even I get phone calls once in a while from guys wondering if there are any operations going, or jobs with us. The latter means things are very desperate in the woods.


----------



## AZLOGGER

turnkey4099 said:


> Yes, accidents do happen. But how often do they happen when a film crew is on scene with a camera running, just happens to be pointed at the right place, etc.? Compute the odds. Just about zilch.
> 
> I haven't seen one incident since the first episode of season one that wasn't staged.
> :agree2:
> Tonights episode seemed to be all about people yelling "look out!".
> 
> *I don't get the "hire greenhorns" bit if they are really concerned about making money. There are experienced loggers begging for jobs all over the PNW.*Harry K



I don't understand why they are still babysitting these lazy, unaware,& nonproductive greenhorns. They can't get their butts up early enough and 1 wears crappy unsafe:jawdrop: clothes to work in, they would be gone within the week if they had been on my logging job, when I use to have one. JMHO


----------



## slowp

AZLOGGER said:


> I don't understand why they are still babysitting these lazy, unaware,& nonproductive greenhorns. They can't get their butts up early enough and 1 wears crappy unsafe:jawdrop: clothes to work in, they would be gone within the week if they had been on my logging job, when I use to have one. JMHO



It follows the script for a "reality" show. Competition and people being mean to each other. Don't take this show too seriously.


----------



## treevet

They were flapping about the danger of bees from the beginning of the show. I bet that yahoo with no front teeth wasn't too happy when the produce told him to go sit in that bee's nest. If those were bald faced hornets that feels like drops of acid being put all over your skin and those fkers don't let you go if you just think you are a little out of their range.

Real cool boat in Shelbyland tho.


----------



## 056 kid

the crackhead lookin guy, the one with the missing front teeth seems to have a similar disposition as Dwane..

No bee stings IMO compare to when a bell hornet gets enough time to really dose you. I have been hit in the hand through a glove which was just a mild sting, it felt quite serious...


----------



## Huskyman4k

GASoline71 said:


> Say what ya want about ol' Dewayne... that cat is a good timber faller.
> 
> Gary


:agree2:
I like Dwayne, about the only one I would really like to work with and trust 100% 
the best feller out there.

Anyone know where he is or what he is doing I cant seem to find out, thanks


----------



## treevet

Huskyman4k said:


> :agree2:
> I like Dwayne, about the only one I would really like to work with and trust 100%
> the best feller out there.
> 
> Anyone know where he is or what he is doing I cant seem to find out, thanks



seems to know what he is doing but seems to be a bad alcoholic. Might not go to work drunk but hungover is bad enough to maybe cause some bad decisions. I know, I am one but quit now for 20 years. Been well over a hundred feet up in trees on removals when just a couple of hours before I was seeing 2 heads on one person's body at the pool table a few hours before.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK

Melvin Lard-ehy is a 22 year vetran of an accident waiting to happen. Old mother luck was with him again, log thru the cab,knocking out the yarder window. Last year he was casting the cable on his yarder & almost killed a hook tender. Best of luck this year , cause it's only just begun !


----------



## turnkey4099

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> Melvin Lard-ehy is a 22 year vetran of an accident waiting to happen. Old mother luck was with him again, log thru the cab,knocking out the yarder window. Last year he was casting the cable on his yarder & almost killed a hook tender. Best of luck this year , cause it's only just begun !



You do realize those incidents are staged?

Harry K


----------



## Tree Pig

turnkey4099 said:


> You do realize those incidents are staged?
> 
> Harry K



Sure next your gonna tell us professional wrestling is fake too.


----------



## turnkey4099

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Sure next your gonna tell us professional wrestling is fake too.



Wrestling fake? No way!! 

Harry K


----------

